# Bronchoscopy 31624



## LThompson0721

One of our physicians would like to find a way to code bronchoscopy with bronchial alveolar lavage, 31624, when performed in more than one lobe of the lung.  I did not find an appropriate add-on code since +31632 seems to apply only to 31628(transbronchial lung biopsy single lobe). Does 31624 include all sites during the same encounter or would a quantity indicator or modifier be used for billing more than one lobe. Thanks--


----------



## Anna Weaver

Here's what CPT assistant has to say, but this does not qualify for multiple lobes, just bilateral.

	Bilateral bronchial alveolar lavage
******CPT Assistant, January 2002 Page: 10 Category: Coding Consultation 
******Related Information 

Note from 3M:
As of January 1, 2010:  
· 31622 has been revised to specify with cell washing, when performed. 


Respiratory System 

Question 

My physician performed a flexible bronchoscopy with bilateral bronchial alveolar lavage (code 31624). Should modifier -50, Bilateral procedure,be appended to code 31624, or is 31624 an inherently bilateral procedure code? 

AMA Comment 

From a coding perspective, the series of codes 31623 through 31656 describe unilateral procedures. To indicate that a procedure from this series was performed bilaterally, modifier -50, Bilateral procedure, should be appended to the appropriate code. Therefore, modifier -50 should be appended to code 31624 when bronchial alveolar lavage is performed bilaterally. Please note that code 31622, Bronchoscopy (rigid or flexible), diagnostic; with or without cell washing (separate procedure),is inherently bilateral, so it would not be appropriate to append modifier -50 to code 31622. 




CPT Assistant*©*Copyright 1990-2009, American Medical Association. All rights reserved.


----------



## Sensory

*Anyone available to network on bronchoscopies?*

I have a couple bronch related codes that I would like to talk over with someone that is fluent in that area as well as getting paid on multiple bronchoscopies?  Thank you.


----------



## jazzie

*Bronchs*

Most insurances are not paying for multi codes If you bill a 31628 and 31629
with a 31624 they will not pay 31624, i can't seem to get them to pay 
31627 the super D code either. 

Vicki


----------



## Clyork513@gmail.com

*Multiple Bronchoscopies*

Please see the link below. Medicare will reimburse the highest value procedure at 100% and then they will only pay difference of the base procedure and the allowed amount on the additional services. They are billable but in most cases will not pay anything. 

http://www-archive.thoracic.org/sec...tioners-page/practice-tips/articles/tip1.html


----------

